# Drucker mit Parallelport an WLAN?



## WastlSeeeb (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo.

Ich habe einen Desktop-PC, der mit Kabel an den Router Sinus1054 DSL geht. An diesen Rechner sind zwei Drucker angeschlossen, einer mit Parallel-Port, einer mit USB. Zudem habe ich zwei Laptops, die mit WLAN ins Internet gehen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Drucker (besonders den mit Parallel-Port) über WLAN mit den Laptops zu verbinden?

Es gibt ja wohl sowas wie Printserver... aber wo gibt es die? Und die sind sicher nicht billig, oder? Und funktionieren die zuverlässig? ............

Danke für Hinweise!

Gruß, Seeeb


----------



## MasterJM (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo.

Gib doch die Drucker vom PC aus im Netzwerk frei.
So lange der PC dann läuft kannst du über das Netzwerk drucken,
keine Geräte - keine Kosten für Hardware.


----------



## WastlSeeeb (20. Januar 2008)

Hi.
Sorry, da war ich unpräziese... So ist es zZt gelöst...
Aber ich möchte eben den DesktopPC nicht dauernd laufen lassen...

Weiterer Nachtrag: die Drucker sollen von den Laptops per WLAN angesteuert werden,
vom DesktopPC aber weiterhin per Kabel.

Geht das?

Für den WLAN-Part sollte eine WPA-Verschlüsselung her.

Grüße.


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Januar 2008)

Es gibt diverse Printserver, die per Kabel ans Netzwerk (etwa Wlan-Router) angeschlossen werden und dann vom Netzwerk aus erreichbar sind. Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt nur Printserver mit USB-Schnittstelle gegeben. Evtl. wäre ein neuer Drucker mit Lan und vllt sogar Wlan Anschluss günstiger.


----------



## PC Heini (21. Januar 2008)

Bei Pearl gibts Combo Printserver. 2x USB, 1x Parallel. Artnr: PE-1255-11. Derzeit 100 Euro. Möglich, dass Du dies auch im PC Fachhandel bekommst.


----------



## PC Heini (23. Januar 2008)

Wars das, was Du gesucht hast? Wäre als Nett, wenn man was höhren würde.


----------

